# New to boating, Waterman 16 / 40hp merc re-prop?



## Action Johnson (Feb 4, 2016)

So i am new to all of this and just completed some stuff on my skiff and the existing prop either needs to be fixed up or i need a new one because it is rough. What all information do i need to provide to get some advice on a new prop? I like the top speed of this prop but honestly probably need something that will pop my boat up a little quicker due to my size and that i fish by myself some and dont have the available bow weight all the time. 

My boat is a 2001 Waterman 16
Power plant is a 2002 Mercury 40hp
I was told from the previous owner that the mounted prop was the best for that setup, but i had a buddy tell me that it was a factory prop. Prop says Vengeance on it.
I see the RPM question a good bit but i do not have a tach on the motor
Current top speed with 2 anglers full tank of gas and gear is 34mph

any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks, 
Robert


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The guys at HB might have the old prop data sheets for the Whipray with the 40 hp Merc. There is also an older guy at Power Tech in Washington St that may know the best size PT for your older Mercury and skiff load. Regardless you should let a prop shop re-condition your Vengeance for a spare. A properly matched Power tech four blade will get you to plane faster but slower top end. Down in the Laguna you need to think about where you drop the Whipray off plane to keep from having to pole long distances across fish less flats. An Atlas micro jack plate will help minimize the depth of water you can plane the skiff in, reduce tiller torque, and optimize rough water crossings. If you are going to be down there a while I would make the the jack plate a priority. It would allow you to get to more water to hunt fish after you have explored the area more.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Action Johnson said:


> My boat is a 2001 Waterman 16
> Power plant is a 2002 Mercury 40hp
> I was told from the previous owner that the mounted prop was the best for that setup, but i had a buddy tell me that it was a factory prop. Prop says Vengeance on it.
> I see the RPM question a good bit but i do not have a tach on the motor
> Current top speed with 2 anglers full tank of gas and gear is 34mph


I would agree with the previous owner. Running 34 is pretty darn good for a 40 horse.

But you really need to listen to sjrobin advice. Top end performance is worthless when you can't get your skiff on plane.

I also recall PowerTech telling me about people wearing the blades off of their SW type 4 blades by running skinny over sand down where you are.

http://www.ptprop.com/index.php?pag...facturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=46

send them your data, and they will recommend the best prop.
http://www.ptprop.com/index.php?option=com_artforms&formid=4&Itemid=60


----------

